
Virtual Clouds Could Prevent Data Centers Destroying the Planet - alexandros
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/23875/
======
alexandros
disclaimer: I am an author of the paper (but not the blog post). The title is
a bit dramatic but the content conveys the idea relatively clearly. If you
need more information, the paper is linked to at the bottom of the article.

